# RBR fixie ride- So Cal



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

*So Cal trip- RBR fixie ride and more*

I just got back from 5 days in Los Angeles... 

Friday was a solo ride after work

On Saturday a group of RBRers got together for a fixie ride.... More pics and info in this thread: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=118925

Attendees were

I am The Edge
Il Sogno
Mapei
Richard
BentChainring
Hollywood
Me
Endo Verendo
Dr. Roebuck
Roadfix
Cliffjumper

On Saturday night, a group of us visited the ADT event center for UCI World Cup track racing... 

Sunday I drove to Seal Beach and parked. I rode from Seal Beach down to Laguna Beach and back...50 miles or so....The hills south of Newport Beach were fun on a fixie...

Monday after work I visited Orange 20 bikes(after a ride of course!). Hollywood recommended I visit this shop and I wasn't disappointed. The place was probably 700 sq feet and one of the coolest shops a fixed gear fan can visit. Every nook and crannie was filled with some type of fixed/track part.....

Tuesday night I had a nice wet rain ride....

without further ado, here are some pics


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

some more


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

and a couple more


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Great pics, Dave. A good time was had by moi. Let's do it again. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

nice reportin' Dave! Great pics.

good to meet you, share a ride and toast a beer! :thumbsup:


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

Love the beach shot with the fixed gear against the railing and lifeguard truck. Sweet colors.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

Nice work, nice ride.

What's the story with the Major Taylor bike and quote, was that in the bike shop mentioned above?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

That was at the ADT event center. The entire place was a shrine to US track racing....
and the 45 degree banking has to be seen to be believed....


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Warm!

Not that I don't find some merit to riding in the cold and all but still.........

WARM!!!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

It wasn't THAT warm...I wore arm warmers in the mornings


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Wow. That shot of the bike in front of the marina with the gray clouds in the background is just stunning.

It was great to meet you and great to ride with the RBR folks.

Except for Hollywood. HTH.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Btw, Dave, don't know if you saw but I poasted ADT pics here. I used the camera I heard you grumbling about. :wink:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I saw those....outstanding....Notice I didn't post any of mine from ADT...Between you and Hollywood, sheesh...... 

It was great finally getting to meet you....


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

DrRoebuck said:


> It was great to meet you and great to ride with the RBR folks.
> 
> Except for Hollywood. HTH.


way to tarnish an otherwise classy thread there, short stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Of course your white bike is just purty, especially with the backgrounds. Great pics in general.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

*[email protected], I'm stupid.*

I kept wondering where your pics were and I kept looking in the the previous threads about the Dave Hickey Memorial SoCal Fixie Ride. Well, I used the "find Dave Hickey's photos" function and, ta da.

Once again, hello to all who made it. I had the best time I've had on a bicycle in a long time (I told you all I was deprived.)

It cannot be too soon before we do it again.:thumbsup:


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

P.S.

Dave,

My wife says you need a better color coordinated water bottle. She hates all mine in the kitchen cabinets, but figures if you have to have them, they better match the bike.

Love,
Richard


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

*GL too*



Dave Hickey said:


> That was at the ADT event center. The entire place was a shrine to US track racing.... and the 45 degree banking has to be seen to be believed....


Double-A and I went to the ADT center too, but we did the afternoon shift and drove due to our new bambina. Sorry we couldn't meet up with you.

A surprise at the ADT center was Greg LeMond's two bikes - a Worlds winner and a TdF winner. Along with jerseys from each event. Who woulda thunk...


----------



## zooog (Mar 18, 2002)

nice pics..


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Dang! I just found this thread. Great pics Dave!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Dave, you lucked out weather wise. It rained practically non stop for the rest of the week.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

fun times... ill dress like a proper roadie next time, i promise!

nK


----------

